# Ex Racing Greyhound - Insurance recommendations



## HoHum (20 April 2011)

I have recently re-homed a three year old Irish ex racing greyhound. On several sites I have tried, once you tick the box that says they have raced, the website said they couldn't quote. I am sure I can find some companies who will insure her, but wondered if any of you had found any particularly good insurance companies for ex racers? 

Many thanks 

Oh..and gratuitous pics, just cos I can!


----------



## Bug2007 (20 April 2011)

Mine is insured with More Than. Cost about £23.00 at the mo. They are expensive to insure, but worth it as they like to get themselves broken!!!


----------



## joyrider (20 April 2011)

Not got an ex racer but have you tried the NFU - I know they have 2 types of dog policies - pet & working. Imagine yours is now classed as a pet as is an 'ex' racer, they are not always the cheapest but I've always found them excellent in paying out when needed.


----------



## Hedwards (20 April 2011)

I'm currently looking to get a rescue dog at the moment and am aiming to get a grey/whip/lurcher type so have been looking at costs etc

I have all my other pets (dog/cat/horse) insured with petplan, have done an online quote with them for greyhounds and they havent asked if they have raced (i did it for a fictional 5yr old male greyhound) they provided 3 quotes, basic £18.83 (3k vet fees only basically) cover for life £23.97 (4k vet fees per year, £750 complimentary treatment, then all repatriation, advertising and reward, quarrantine etc) and then premium £34.13 (12k vet fees, £750 complimentary treatment and all the other gubbins including death from injury/illness)


----------



## HoHum (20 April 2011)

Thank you all... will certainly try NFU - I have a horse insured with them, didn't even think about seeing if they did dogs too! 
Whilst she may develop problems in later life because of her racing career, I can see why they may think it needs a higher premium, but was surprised when some didn't quote at all!


----------



## kittykatcat (20 April 2011)

Mine's insured with the NFU - its about £20 a month xx


----------



## 2Greys (20 April 2011)

Pretty girl is she on Greyhound data? (I'm nosy and like seeing who's related to my grey)

Read someone else had similar trouble, i hope its not the way things will go as it would be damning for homing ex-racers if that's the case.

My boy is also insured with NFU, he's 5 and its approx £18pm with no claims so far, was about £15 3 yrs ago so hasn't risen steeply. We made a claim for our other boy and they took a couple of weeks to pay, but it wasn't for vet fees (loss & disposal) and they did pay in full with no excess deducted and cancelled the policy as i understand some do make you carry on paying the full years premiums. My only concern is if £4k per condition per year is enough these days, but i've done other quotes and couldn't afford those with higher vets fees. 

Axa is one i looked at as seemed to have a fairly good reputation, they underwrite for a few other brands too. I prefer to go direct as you can never be sure when a company will change the underwriter and usually the policy alters with it.


----------



## haycroft (20 April 2011)

HoHum said:



			I have recently re-homed a three year old Irish ex racing greyhound. On several sites I have tried, once you tick the box that says they have raced, the website said they couldn't quote. I am sure I can find some companies who will insure her, but wondered if any of you had found any particularly good insurance companies for ex racers? 

Many thanks 

Oh..and gratuitous pics, just cos I can!  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Click to expand...

do you have to tell the insurance that they have raced or not..cant you say no or unsure,im sure they'l not going to ask for proof
i race and course my whippets but i dont say that to the insurance company..surprisely what a whippet/greyhound can do in a field out playing/ running
one of my whippys had a spinal injury  accident back in 06 whicg happened on the coursing field but my vet said she could of done it anywhere..the insurance company paid for all her treatment including a MRI ..that was halifax


----------



## HoHum (27 April 2011)

Pretty girl is she on Greyhound data? (I'm nosy and like seeing who's related to my grey)

She is... She's Irish and her racing name was Grays Abbie


----------



## 2Greys (29 April 2011)

HoHum said:



			Pretty girl is she on Greyhound data? (I'm nosy and like seeing who's related to my grey)

She is... She's Irish and her racing name was Grays Abbie
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, she share's grandsire Top Honcho & Manx Treasure with my boy Throp, he looks similar too lol.


----------



## Laafet (30 April 2011)

My friend has her ex-racer insured with Tesco and had no problems. Not sure if she said he'd raced or not. They have had plenty of claims paid out too.


----------



## HoHum (13 May 2011)

We have two, the older girl who also has Top Honcho as her grandsire, so unintentionally we ended up with an almost matching pair. 
Your boy looks very similar too.


----------

